# NetBeans | Dateien importieren



## Guest (27. Nov 2006)

Hallo,
ich versuch grad herauszufinden, wie ich in NetBeans (5.5) z.B. vorhandene Java-Klassen importieren kann so wie in Eclipse. Ich komm aber nicht drauf, kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## Luma (27. Nov 2006)

Sorry, war nicht eingeloggt.


----------



## Jockel (27. Nov 2006)

Wenn du vorhandene Bibliotheken zu deinem Projekt hinzufügen möchtest, im Projektfenster rechten Mausklick auf dein Projekt, danach 'Properties', 'Build/Libraries & Resources' und dort die entsprechende Bibliothek hinzufügen.
Ist es das was du suchst oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## Luma (27. Nov 2006)

Nein. Ich mein, einzelne Java-Klassen die als Quelle irgendwo auf der Festplatte liegen.


----------

